# Love me some green top



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Hit an old secret spot today, loving this warm weather. Late season birds decoy so awesome and look so dang good! Got some bonus bling also :mrgreen:

[attachment=1:1e2dmag3]037resize.jpg[/attachment:1e2dmag3]

[attachment=0:1e2dmag3]031Resize.jpg[/attachment:1e2dmag3] Band Number: 1597-*****

Species: MALLARD
Date banded: 02/18/2008
Banding Location: WILLARD, BOX ELDER COUNTY, UTAH, USA
Age: HATCHED IN 2007 OR EARLIER
Sex: MALE


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nicely done.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats on the band!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats man that was a fun hunt! Glad we could knock a few birds down, one with a little bit of bling, congrats and good shooting!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

katorade said:


> Congrats man that was a fun hunt! Glad we could knock a few birds down, one with a little bit of bling, congrats and good shooting!


It was a good team effort :mrgreen:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice work Duckstin. I finally found a good spot today, and saw nothing but Mallards. I kept hoping for some teal or shovelers, but none ever came.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Clarq said:


> Nice work Duckstin. I finally found a good spot today, and saw nothing but Mallards. I kept hoping for some teal or shovelers, but none ever came.


You must be Canadian. Because its Duxstin. But thanks. I too prefer the spooners and goldeneyes


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Cool! That bird was banded right behind Carlos Taylors old house.. I think they banded about 40 or so birds that evening. pretty cool to see one of those surface up!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats my friend. That is pretty dang awesome. What makes it more awesome is that I was on my honey hole less than 10 miles away and managed to pick this little baby up.










Band Number: 1095-65***
Species: BUFFLEHEAD
Date banded: 08/15/2011
Banding Location: 7 E OF EDAM, SASKATCHEWAN, CANADA
Age: HATCHED IN 2011
Sex: FEMALE


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

A banded buffie??!??! That is legit!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Dckhntrdstn would be jealous. Them Buffy's are hell as fast. Congrats on a killer band Joel.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dustin Richardson said:


> Dckhntrdstn would be jealous.


Nope no need to be.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> A banded buffie??!??! That is legit!


For real. I could not believe it. I have never been so excited about shooting a bird in my life. I almost passed on it because it was with another hen, but boy am I glad I didn't. :O•-:


----------



## one8sevenn (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks kind of like Salt Creek


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

one8sevenn said:


> Looks kind of like Salt Creek


Yeah salt creek. Sure.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

one8sevenn said:


> Looks kind of like Salt Creek


Salt Creek Yep that's where I hunt all the time it is so good! :mrgreen:


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

I thought you meant the 'good' kind of green heads...


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

another banded greenhead


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

That banded buffle is very cool.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

duckkillerclyde said:


> That banded buffle is very cool.


Thanks. I am pretty stoked about it, even if it is the only duck band on my lanyard.


----------

